# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Samurai surabaya-twin koi : High quality tosai tomezou shusui keeping contest 2014

## ademilanforever

*Kegiatan Keeping Contest ini merupakan kerjasama Samurai Surabaya dan Twin Koi
Varietas SHUSUI dari Farm di Jepang, TOMEZOU*
*Penyedia Ikan Samurai Koi Center-Bandung, nantinya masing-masing ikan akan diberikan sertifikat Dealer*
* 
Masing2 Ikan start lelang di Rp. 1.500.000,- kenaikan bebas dengan kelipatan Rp. 50.000,-*

Peraturan KC :
1. Acara berlangsung selama 6 bulan mulai 17 Pebruari 2014 hingga 17 Agustus 2014.

2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada saat *thread ini diposting* sampai dengan *Minggu,* *16 Pebruari 2014 jam 19.00 wsk* dengan perpanjangan      waktu bid tiap 5 menit, jika dlm kurun waktu 19.00 s/d 19.05 tidak ada yang bid, maka lelang dinyatakan selesai, dst.

3. Harga ikan per ekor ditentukan secara *Lelang dg start masing2 ikan sudah tercantum diatas.*

4. Kami menyediakan *HADIAH* berupa 1 pack (4 kg) Sakai Wheatgerm Hi-Grow bagi 5 bid tertinggi dengan nama yang berbeda.

5. Foto dan Video FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org atau dikirim ke [email protected] pada 18 Agustus 2014 s.d 21 Agustus 2014 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org secepatnya.

6. Juri pada acara ini adalah Bpk. KIKI SUTARKI (Owner Samurai Koi Center Bandung).

 7. Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:
*a. GRAND CHAMPION : Uang Tunai 10 jt + Sertifikat Juara
b. JUARA 1 : Uang Tunai 6 jt + Sertifikat Juara
c. JUARA 2 : Uang Tunai 4 jt + Sertifikat Juara
d. JUARA 3 : Uang Tunai 2 jt + Sertifikat Juara*

8. 10% hasil penjualan untuk Koi-s.

9.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari, jika     pemenang lelang tidak konfirm sampai 3 hari, akan diberikan kepada pemenang     kedua atau ketiga dst.

10. Harga final lelang, belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan packing styrofoam ( ditanggung pemenang lelang ).

*) Panitia berhak merubah/menambahkan peraturan yang ada untuk kepentingan banyak pihak dalam acara keeping contest ini. 

Untuk informasi lebih lanjut dapat menghubungi RAHMAT (Twin Koi) HP. 0818 0916 0747 Pin BB 2b164301
Terima Kasih

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> Turun gunung ah.. ikutan kang...


ini niiih... sudah kena lahar panas baru sadar  :Lock1: 

apa kabar nya Suhu

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kc 7   1,75 jt

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

kc 7.       1.9 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

No 3 2,2 jt

----------


## dadandjunaedy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Ikutan : 4 - 1.500 dan 19 : 1.500

Terima kasih

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Rekap :
KC 01 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 1.550.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.600.000,- by oasis
KC 04 Rp. 1.500.000,- by Yaniesbe
KC 05 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 06 Rp. 1.900.000,- by rvidella
KC 07 Rp. 2.100.000,- by demmy
KC 08 Rp. 1.500.000,- by BOBBYASWIN
KC 09 Rp. 1.500.000,- by jimmy 007
KC 10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by Yohanes_86
KC 13 Rp. 1.600.000,- by hxsutanto
KC 14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 1.550.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 16 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 17 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 1.600.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 1.500.000,- by Yaniesbe
KC 20 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 1.650.000,- by koikoiman
KC 22 Rp. 1.500.000,- by epoe
KC 23 Rp. 1.500.000,- by dadandjunaedy
KC 24 Rp. 1.550.000,- by absolion
KC 25 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Rekap :
KC 01 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 1.550.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.600.000,- by oasis
KC 04 Rp. 1.500.000,- by Yaniesbe
KC 05 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 06 Rp. 2.500.000,- by koipemula
KC 07 Rp. 3.000.000,- by koipemula
KC 08 Rp. 1.500.000,- by BOBBYASWIN
KC 09 Rp. 1.500.000,- by jimmy 007
KC 10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by Yohanes_86
KC 13 Rp. 1.600.000,- by hxsutanto
KC 14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 1.800.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 16 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 17 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 1.500.000,- by Yaniesbe
KC 20 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 1.650.000,- by koikoiman
KC 22 Rp. 1.500.000,- by epoe
KC 23 Rp. 1.500.000,- by dadandjunaedy
KC 24 Rp. 2.000.000,- by koipemula
KC 25 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

kc 02 1,7 pak
kc 06 2,6 pak
kc 18 2,1 pak

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Ikut support Samurai Sby dan Twin Koi ya.
> 
> KC-03 : Rp. 3,0 jt
> KC-07 : Rp. 4,6 jt
> KC-15 : Rp. 2,0 jt
> KC-24 : Rp. 2,2 jt
> 
> Thanks


waaaahh ..................................................  ......... Top Bidder lagi ngincer ..................................................  . :Happy:

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

:Heh:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

ikut ga yah...

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dtan888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

ayoooo ko dem kamu bisaaaaaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Samurai Koi Surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Om Rakhmat, mau pastikan shusui 21 matanya normal kan yah? soalnya kiri-kanan kesannya beda. Trims


Kemaren di cek lgsg ikannya tdk ada masalah, tx

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Kc1 : 1,650

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Samurai Koi Surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

mantab gan....... tetap semangat merdeka
bersatu kita kuat 
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dtan888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wuih kalo om dony dah turun gunung mah meningan aye kabur aja deh..


Masa nyerah gt aja... cantik ni namanya viona... ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

Kc9: 2.250 jt
kc14:1.750 jt
kc22:2.500 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

Kc19:1.750 dulu ah...

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

No. 14 Rp. 1.800.000

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

kc7:7 jt (ajah atuh siapa tau Pak Alpian ngalah hahaha....)
kc8:2.750 aja hehehe

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 21  1.75 jt

----------


## SAKTIKOICENTRE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

KC 01 Rp. 1.850.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

KC 015 Rp. 3.550.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Kc 5 @ 1,65

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Ayo direkap bro...

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

23    1,55 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Rekap :
KC 01 Rp. 2.150.000,- by orca
KC 02 Rp. 3.000.000,- by SAKTIKOICENTRE (Final)
KC 03 Rp. 5.700.000,- by oasis (Final)
KC 04 Rp. 1.700.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 05 Rp. 1.650.000,- by gizza
KC 06 Rp. 3.300.000,- by hero (Final)
KC 07 Rp. 8.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Final)
KC 08 Rp. 3.000.000,- by ekochen (Final)
KC 09 Rp. 2.250.000,- by SAKTIKOICENTRE (Final)
KC 10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ekochen (Final)
KC 11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................ (Final)
KC 12 Rp. 1.550.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Final)
KC 13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by hxsutanto
KC 14 Rp. 3.000.000,- by SAKTIKOICENTRE (Final)
KC 15 Rp. 4.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Final)
KC 16 Rp. 1.550.000,- by orca
KC 17 Rp. 1.500.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.600.000,- by dtan888 (Final)
KC 19 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Tiny (Final)
KC 20 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................ (Final)
KC 21 Rp. 1.900.000,- by BOBYASWIN
KC 22 Rp. 3.250.000,- by SAKTIKOICENTRE (Final)
KC 23 Rp. 1.500.000,- by dadandjunaedy (Final)
KC 24 Rp. 6.500.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 1.500.000,- by agustiono kusumadi/Frozen (Final)

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aries

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 13 2,5jt Paramitha Koi Lovers

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aries

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Lelang sudah berakhir, terima kasih banyak buat para bidder yg sdh berpartisipasi, mudah-mudahan bisa memuaskan semua pihak.
Untuk pembayaran harap transfer ke Rek. BCA 2080099731 a.n Ahmad Kurnia.
Untuk pengiriman bisa hub. saya di 0818 0916 0747.
Semua ikan sudah siap dikirim besok.

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Semoga bisa happy ending ya om

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Rekap :
KC 01 Rp. 2.150.000,- by orca (Final) LUNAS
KC 02 Rp. 3.000.000,- by SAKTIKOICENTRE (Final) LUNAS
KC 03 Rp. 5.700.000,- by oasis (Final)
KC 04 Rp. 1.700.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Final) LUNAS
KC 05 Rp. 1.650.000,- by gizza (Final)
KC 06 Rp. 3.300.000,- by hero (Final) LUNAS
KC 07 Rp. 8.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Final) LUNAS
KC 08 Rp. 3.000.000,- by ekochen (Final) LUNAS
KC 09 Rp. 2.250.000,- by SAKTIKOICENTRE (Final) LUNAS
KC 10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ekochen (Final) LUNAS
KC 11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................ (Final)
KC 12 Rp. 1.550.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Final) LUNAS
KC 13 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Paramitha Koi Lovers (Final) LUNAS
KC 14 Rp. 3.000.000,- by SAKTIKOICENTRE (Final) LUNAS
KC 15 Rp. 4.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Final) LUNAS
KC 16 Rp. 1.550.000,- by orca (Final) LUNAS
KC 17 Rp. 1.500.000,- by hendrawb (Final)
KC 18 Rp. 2.600.000,- by dtan888 (Final)
KC 19 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Tiny (Final) LUNAS
KC 20 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ........................ (Final)
KC 21 Rp. 2.050.000,- by BOBYASWIN (Final) LUNAS
KC 22 Rp. 3.250.000,- by SAKTIKOICENTRE (Final) LUNAS
KC 23 Rp. 1.500.000,- by dadandjunaedy (Final) LUNAS
KC 24 Rp. 6.500.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Final) LUNAS
KC 25 Rp. 1.500.000,- by agustiono kusumadi/Frozen (Final) LUNAS

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Dealer harus mengalah demi customer, hehehe........


dealer yang baik
customernya pasti bangga bisa ngalahin duo garuts

----------


## dadandjunaedy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> KC-06 mendapatkan 1st Prize 25bu @ 1st Malang Koi Show 2014 :
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.... Om Jimmy-Surabaya
> Link : http://malangrayakoishow.com/reguler_winner/4/2125_cm.html


Mantap ikannya, kok bisa ngga tau KC ini ya???  :Doh:

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

congratss.... cakeb susshui2 nya....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

35-40Cm om...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

35bu kayanya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Om tww punya bukan ikan kc om .. Hahahaha


Maksudnya persaingan sampai diluar kc alias di lomba om xixiixxi

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> G rooting shusui karawaci de kali ini yg champ


Mudah2an menang ya om tiny , biar semangat

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Yg empuk2..


yg ginuk ginuk kudu diangkat

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

memang om dony ada berapa ikan kc ny?

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Kc No.03 Size 45BU


merahnya om yahud.... mulus ikannya

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Nti sore no 21 menyusul om rahmat .....

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Update foto ikan-ikan peserta KC :

KC-01 : 48 cm
 

KC-02 : 45 cm
 

KC-03 : 44 cm
 

KC-04 : 37 cm
 

KC-05 : 37 cm
 

KC-06 : 42 cm
 

KC-07 : 47 cm
 

KC-08 : 42 cm

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

ikan no 7 serem amattt... gemuk kyk ikan paus
saluttt buat keepernya

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

asik akhirnya, jurinya siapa aja om? di upload ya om saat penjuriannya

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Congratz utk smua pemenang.....wah mkn2 neh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Selamat kepada para pemenang. Good keeping still.
> Twin Koi mantabbbb.


Hehehehehe..... Makasih om

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Selamat utk semua pemenang dan peserta KC jg utk penyelenggara Twin Koi...semua koi nya muantab2

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

